# RAKETA POLAR



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I am hesitating between those two, and I wonder which one is more representative:








*or *


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Buy both!


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you for the suggestion, but unfortunately I have budget for only one.


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Out of the two I would go for the 1st one, I like the texture on the dial, not keen on the extra decoration on the second dial.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The first one is the best one imho :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

On looks I'd go for the first one also

Anyone explain the significance of the markings past the quarter past and quarter to on the dial of the second one ?


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

1) I recommend to buy the second watch, they more rare, and also they correspond sea subject (if you are connected with the sea).

2) if not a secret what price?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Anyone explain the significance of the markings past the quarter past and quarter to on the dial of the second one ?


 Coldest and warmest parts of the arctic/antarctic day? Seriously though - no idea :biggrin:


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

This is the time of the watch on the sea ship.

for 4 hours.

a red watch is a "Dog watch", or simply a "dog" - a watch that lasts from 00:00 to 04:00. Usually it is "worth" the second navigator. It is considered the most difficult, since the watchman has to fight with sleep at this time of day.

Do not confuse this term with the English dog watch - watch from 16:00 to 20:00. In the Russian fleet, the Dutch traditions were adopted, where the "dog's" name is the first post-midnight watch. In the English fleet, "dog watch" - a half-watch from 16 to 18 hours and from 18 to 20 (half-wings were introduced so that the same person did not stand watch at the same time).


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

samun said:


> This is the time of the watch on the sea ship.
> 
> for 4 hours.
> 
> ...


 So I wasn't even close with my coldest/warmest guess? :laugh:

Thanks for the explanation - very interesting indeed.


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

samun said:


> 1) I recommend to buy the second watch, they more rare, and also they correspond sea subject (if you are connected with the sea).
> 
> 2) if not a secret what price?


 About £130 on eBay.


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I am as unsure as ever.

I like the Samun's watch story, but this is not a waterproof watch anyway, am I right?


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I just realised that this is a watch for Arctic so not much swimming involved


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

samun said:


> This is the time of the watch on the sea ship.
> 
> for 4 hours.
> 
> ...


 What a great explanation very interesting. It's amazing how the diversity on this forum teaches us more with each post. :notworthy:


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

WRENCH said:


> On looks I'd go for the first one also
> Anyone explain the significance of the markings past the quarter past and quarter to on the dial of the second one ?


This is kind of a radio room watch. The marks show 3 minute radio silence periods, when everybody was only listening, maybe there is somobody in trouble.
The rotating bezel is of course to mark shifts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Two very nice Raketas.
The first one you can call Raketa Classic, classic Raketa 24h with second time zone bezel.
The 2nd is called Raketa Watchman. Bezel is for shifts or watches. This somewhat later Watchman here has additional radio room marks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like the second one best


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I went for the second one and I received it Today:










Thanks everyone for opinions!


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Good choice it looks great on you :thumbsup:


----------

